# Womens Crew neck 100% cotton rip away?



## Jmelwak (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone know where if can find womens crew neck ringspun cotton shirts with tear away tags? i was using cotton heritage but the shirts have become very inconsistent with material and for dtg its not working well anymore. 

any help is appreciated i checked a bunch of brands like lat, next level but they are all satin tags.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

A few are out there.

New Fruit of the Loom Softspun (not Ringspun but similar)
Gildan Softstyle
Next Level Boyfriend Tee

These top three are good styles, fruit being new to market and also they are listed in order of cost.


----------



## NinjaTactics (Mar 6, 2011)

I do DTG as well, and depending on your cost per piece you're looking at in your budget, on the higher side there are these from *Royal Apparel*:
*5001W* Women's Short Sleeve Fine Jersey Tee - American made, 4.4oz 100% combed ring-spun cotton, tear away label (very easy); standard fit
*5001J* Juniors Short Sleeve Fine Jersey Tee - same as 5001W, but for Juniors; more athletic fit
*5001ORGW* Womens Short Sleeve Organic Fine Jersey Tee - same as 5001W above, but organic cotton (adds about $1/shirt)
*5001ORGJ* Juniors Short Sleeve Organic Fine Jersey Tee - same as 5001J Junior's above, but organic cotton
*5626* Short Sleeve Long Tee - shorter sleeves and longer front, but otherwise same as women's styles above
*5626P* Short Sleeve Long Tee - same as 5626 above, but imported (rather than made in USA), knocking about $1/shirt off the price

There are also many more options from Royal for unisex stuff (5051 is the standard model, which is great), union made stuff, etc., all with tear away labels. All very high quality, and most made inside USA (with some exceptions, some of which models end in P, indicating import). I have been ordering from Royal for the past couple of months, and all of the stuff has been very nice and consistent so far.


----------

